# البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)



## crazy_girl (18 أغسطس 2007)

آنستي العزيزة.. لو ربنا فك عقدتك.. واتخطبتي.. فإليك نصائحي حتى تأخذي بخطيبك من مركب الخطوبة إلِّي محدش عارف هاترسى على إيه.. إلى مثوااااه الأخير في قفص النسانيس.. قصدي قفص الزوجية السعيد..
أجمل ما في الخطوبة العزومات الرومانسية.. على أحلى محلات أكل ف البلد.. واللي عمرك مانتي شايفاها بعد الجواز.. المهم نصائحي لك عند أي عزومة مع ختيبك.. قلنا رقَّه ....
1- الأول لازم تعرفي إن الشوكة والسكينة بيتمسكوا من إيديهم من الطرف يعني مش م الوسط ولا م البوز زي الخنجر ولا من فوق طبعًااا 
2- العيش أوعي تفضحينا وتقطعيه بسنانك.. ولا الرغيف نصين بأيدك وكل نص لقمة وتحشري.. أوعي.. العيش بيتقطع بالسكينة ف الطبق.. وبعدين تاخدي لقمة.. لقمة.. بالعافية.. قال يعني نفسك مسدودة.. اضغطي على أعصابك جدااا وبعدين لما تروَّحي.. إبقي حِفِّي زي مانتِ عايزه....
3- الشوووربة.. أبوس رجلك.. بند الشوربة ده مهم جدًاااا.. الشوربة تتشرب من غير صوت خالص.. ومن غير ماتقعدي تنفخي فيها.. زي القهوجي اللي بينفخ ف الحجر للزبون.. وطبعًاااااا عايزك تنسى تمامًا.. السلطانية اللي بتقيميها على بقك ف البيت.. وتدلدقي على روحك..
بالمعلقه وبدون صوت.. سخنة ولعة برضه بدون صوت.. وتسيبي تلت الطبق ع الأقل.. مش تميليه.. عشان تلهطيها لآخر نقطة.....


4- الرز طبعاً .. بيتاكل بالشوكة.. أوعي إيدك تتمد ع المعلقة.. وتغرفي من طبق الرز وتعبي.. إوعي.. الرز بالشوكة.. وكأنك بتبوسيه مش بتاكليه..
5- المكرونة.. الاسباكتي.. برضه بالشوكة.. تتلف على طرف الشوكة.. لحد ما تخلص وبعدين تحطيها ف بؤك من سكات.. مش تشفطي المكرونة عود عود..
6- السمك.. مشكلة.. شوفي.. بتفصلي اللحم عن الشوك.. إزاي..؟؟ تقطعي اللحم من النص.. بالطول وبعدين تفردي اللحم ع الجانبين ولما تخلصي ناحية.. متقلبيش السمكة.. بلاش فلح.. شيلي السلسلة بالشوكة والسكينة وحطيها ف جنب الطبق وكملي أكل النص التاني.. وبدل الفيلم الهندي ده.. نصيحة.. ماتكليش السمك خالص.. قولي مابحبش السمك وخلصي نفسك..
7- الجمبري.. -إذا كنتي عارفاه-.. أول ماطبق الجمبري ينزل.. بصيله بقرف واحتقار شديدين.. آل يعني زهقانة من كتر أكل الجمبري الجامبو ف بيت ببااااا.. وأتنهدي جامد وقولي.. برضه..؟؟؟ وتروحي قاطعة راس الجمبريياية.. بالشوكة.. أنا ف عرضك إنسي المصمصة دلوقت..
8- البطاطس سواء مسلوقة أو محمرة.. أوعي تهرسيها وتدبيها ع الرز وتدي .لا..لآ...لآ...بالشوكة حتة حتة وإنت زي ما تكوني هاتعيطي من كتر ما البطاطس صعبانة عليكي..
9- الفاكهة.. لو الفاكهة فيها بذر.. طلعيه من بؤك بالراحة وحطيه ف إيدك وهي مقفولة.. وبعدين ف طفاية السجاير اللي ع الترابيزه.. أوعي ياحبيبتي من نظام التفتفة للبذر.. إنسي....
10- ولما تخلصي أكل تحطي إيدك على بطنك.. -اللي عصافيرها بتصوصو من العينات اللي كلتيها-.. وتقولي له مش ممكن.. أنا عمري ما اتفجعت كدة.. أنا أودامي أسبوع.. هابطل أكل فيه.....
وبعدين تمسكي الفوطة اللي دايمًا موجودة ع التربيزة من غير لازمة.. وتبوسيها.. آل يعني بتمسحي بؤك.. 
وبعدين تستأذني منه لدخول التوليت لإصلاح ماكياجك.. وتخشي التواليت وتطلعي من شنطة إيديك.. لفة الفول والطعمية اللي جايباها معاكي.. وبالهنا والشفااااااااااااا​


----------



## crazy_girl (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

وبكدة تضمنى ان لا فى خطوبة ولاجواز كدة كدة يعنى
وهتقعدى جنب ماما حبيبتك
بلا خيبة هنعمل ده كله علشان الخطوبة لاطبعا مينفعش متسمعوش الكلام اقعدوا فى بيت بابا ارحم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## fullaty (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

هههههههه سكر يا كريزى
عندك حق مش هناكل برة واقوله وفر يا حبيى حرام تصرف الفلوس فى الهبل ده 
قال يعنى خايفة عليه بس علشان متفضحش​


----------



## crazy_girl (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ههههههههه
شوفتى انا عايزة مصلحتكوا بلا جواز بلا خيبة 
مش احسن من الذل ده
يلا ياسكرة اى خدمة اديني نفعتكم اهه
هاتيلي مصاصة بقي
هههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي يافيبي ياقمرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## fullaty (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ههههههههههه
ايوة يعنى اللى اتجوزه عملوا اية  وطبعا القعدة فى البيت ارحم ميت مرة
وبالنسبة للمصاصة بطلت استعملها الحمد لله ربنا تاب علياههههههههه
ينفع بسكوت يا سكره
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## crazy_girl (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

امممممممم :smil13::smil13::smil13: ماليش دعوة مصاصة يعنى مصاصة وكان من اللى بربع جنية وبصفارة
هههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## fullaty (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

انت تؤمرى هجبلك بسويت زى ماانت عايزةهههههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ههههههههههه ماشي يافيبي ياسكرة يعنى هاتجيبلي المصاصاة خلاص؟
يلا ياسكرة ميرسي على الحلاوة دى
وربنا معاكى


----------



## sondos_m2006 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ههههههههههههه تحفة بس احنا كده هانجوع قبل الجواز و بعده


----------



## crazy_girl (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي ياسوندوس لمرورك ومشاركتك العسل دى


----------



## caro/كارو (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

حرام عليكى يا كريزى كل مواضيعك كده تهلك من الضحك على العموم افرضى ان خاطيبى هو اللى بيعمل الحاجات دى تفتكرى افك الخطوبة طبعا لأ دا انا امسك فيه بأدية و سنانى حتى و لو بيعمل أيه هو احنا لقين رجالة اليومين دول ولا ايه رأيك


----------



## crazy_girl (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

انا رايي مفيش احلى من القعدة فى بيت ودلع ماما وفلوس بابا ههههههههههههه
بلا خيبة هتاخدى واحد هيجوعك اساسا
احنا ناقصين ال رجالة ال
اومال الرجالة قلت فى البلد من قليل
مش احسن ماتتجوزى وتموتى جوزك فى الصباحية وتقضي حياتك فى السجن
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بصي بصي بصي بقولك خليكي جنب مامتك احلى
مفيش احلى من كدة
صدقوووووووووووووووووووووونى
وميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## BITAR (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

*ماخلاص ياكريزى*
* الحل*
* هو بلاش تاكل قدامه *
*اثناء الخطوبه*
*وبعدين هو يكون*
* ادبس*
*وخلاص*
* يروحوا محلات الكشرى *
*ماله الكشرى يعنى *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه الجمال ده يا كريزى*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*



BITAR قال:


> *ماخلاص ياكريزى*
> * الحل*
> * هو بلاش تاكل قدامه *
> *اثناء الخطوبه*
> ...



هههههههههههههه
ميرسي يابيتر باشا على الحلول التحفة دى
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك العسل


----------



## muheb (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ههههههههه يعني مفيش بنت حتتخطب  وتخرج مع خيبها ولا اي 
على شان مش حتقدر تتطبق العشر بنود دي


----------



## crazy_girl (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ههههه
ياعم بس خليها على الله
مالها يعنى القعدة فى البيت جنب مامتها يعنى؟
وميرسي يامحب لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## *malk (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

الموضوع مش عايز كلام
حلو طبعا يا كريزى


----------



## nana25 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

حلوة يا كريزى ​ 
بس فى ملحوظة صغيرة نزلتها قبلك يا شرين هههههههههههههه​ 
بس برضه اخدنا بركة يا قمر​


----------



## crazy_girl (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ميرسي ياكيكي ويانانا لمروركم ومشاركتكم الجميلة دى
ومعلش يانانا انا اللى اخدت بركة


----------



## nonaa (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

كل مواضيعك تحفه يا كريزى
شكرا ليكى يا سكرة


----------



## red_pansy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ههههههههههههه
بس فى حل أحسن ان الواحده تاخده أعمى وأطرش وأخرس وتريح بالها على الأخــــــــــــــــــــــــــر :yahoo:ربنا يخليكى يا كريزى دايما سداها فى وشنا هى ناقصه


----------



## crazy_girl (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ههههه
اى خدمة يا red_pansy لمرورك ومشاركتك الحلوة دى واى خدعة انا تحت امرك
يلا بلاها جواز


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

*شديده بصرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحه
واحنا اللي بنتغش في الاخر وتطلع بعد الجواز
غفرررررررررررر السواحل قدامنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياشبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
انتظرواااااااا  مني قريبا موضوع جديد
علشان تخلوا بالكوا من الكلام دا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## gigi angel (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

موضوع زى العسل زيك يا كريزىىىىىىىى


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ششششكاك مجرباة قبل كدا يا كريزي وجيرمين بردة مجرباة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الجوكر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

اهم حاجه البساطه 
 مش فى النفس   

في الاكل   

 شمر كومك و كل على طول


----------



## christin (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

*هههههههههههه
ميرسي ياكريزي علي النصايح الجميله دي بجد دمك زي العسل.*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

يا ترى مين استاذك فى الموضوع ده قولى ماتتكسفيش ما حدش بيتعلم لوحده بس باحيييكى على امانتك لما اتعلمتى حاجة جيتى على طول تقوليها لأخواتك ؟؟؟؟     بجد جميلة


----------



## crazy_girl (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*



مانشستر الظلام قال:


> *شديده بصرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحه
> واحنا اللي بنتغش في الاخر وتطلع بعد الجواز
> غفرررررررررررر السواحل قدامنا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههه
ياسلام سلم ياسلاملم
ماشي يامانشيستر انا مستنية موضوعك ده:close_tem 
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*



germen قال:


> موضوع زى العسل زيك يا كريزىىىىىىىى



ميرسي ياجيرمين لمرورك ومشاركتك بجد انتى اللى عسل


----------



## crazy_girl (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> ششششكاك مجرباة قبل كدا يا كريزي وجيرمين بردة مجرباة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



:t9::t9::t9:
ياسلام؟ طب شوف كدة انا كام سنة وبعدين قول انى مجرباة
انا بس بحب انصح اصحابي حبيابي لحسن يفضوا جمب باباهم ومامتهم على طوووووووووووووووووووولld:
هههههههههههههههه
وميرسي يا yoyo112yoyo لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*



الجوكر قال:


> اهم حاجه البساطه
> مش فى النفس
> 
> في الاكل
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
شكلك بلدياتنا 
هو ده انسب حل بجددد مفيش احلى من كدة
ميرسي ياجوكر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*



christin قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> ميرسي ياكريزي علي النصايح الجميله دي بجد دمك زي العسل.*



ميرسي ياكريستيان لمرورك ومشاركتك العسل دى بجد انتى اللى سكرة


----------



## crazy_girl (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يا ترى مين استاذك فى الموضوع ده قولى ماتتكسفيش ما حدش بيتعلم لوحده بس باحيييكى على امانتك لما اتعلمتى حاجة جيتى على طول تقوليها لأخواتك ؟؟؟؟     بجد جميلة



هههههههههههههه
محدش استاذى فى الموضوع ده لان ده اتيكيت الاكل اساسا
ايه هو الواحد مش بياكل فى مطاعم نهائي ؟ ولا الاكل كله تيك اواى
واى خدعة برضه لالالالالازم افيد اخواتى البناويت كدة علشان يتجوزوا بقي ويريحوا باباهم ومامتهمld:
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك يا يوحنا/نصر


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ياشبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
الان هتشاهدون في
الايام القادمه علي حلبه
الموضوعات في المنتدي
الان
كريزي  Vs  مانشستر


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*



مانشستر الظلام قال:


> ياشبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
> الان هتشاهدون في
> الايام القادمه علي حلبه
> الموضوعات في المنتدي
> ...



:smi411: مش فاهمة
ويارييت الرد يكون فى الموضوع بعد كدة


----------



## شروق الشمس (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

عاملة نفسي مشرف المضوع مكرر بس حنفضح لاني مش عارفة مين الي كرر
بس بيني و بينك تحفة 
تشكرات


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ميرسي ياشروق لمرورك ومشاركتك
انتى اللى سكر


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
*أحسن حاجه نقول عملين رجيم*
* ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## gift (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

:t33:


----------



## shamiran (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ميرسي لمروركم ومشاركتكم اللذيذة بجد


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

*ههههههههههههههههه

بجد يا كريزى تحفة

ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

ميرسي ياينبوع المحبة لمرورك ومشاركتك اللذيذة


----------



## شنودة بستان (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا مؤامراتك يا كريزى 
وبعدين ماله الفول والطعميه يعنى 
بدل ما تتفضحوا وتخلونا ندفع اد كدة 
والله حرام عليكوا اللى بتعملوه فينا ده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل مواضيعك زى العسل وبتفطس من الضحك
ربنا يباركك يا عسل​


----------



## merola (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*

_*ههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق فعلا بعد كل دا لاحيبقة فية خطوبة و لا جواز​*_


----------



## crazy_girl (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*



شنودة بستان قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا مؤامراتك يا كريزى
> وبعدين ماله الفول والطعميه يعنى
> ...



ههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياشنودة لمرورك ومشاركتك  اللذيذة موت دى بجد


----------



## crazy_girl (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البنات دول حركات (نصائح لكم يا صاحباتى)*



merola قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههه
> عندك حق فعلا بعد كل دا لاحيبقة فية خطوبة و لا جواز​*_



ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر
بس انتى احسن حاجة ياميرولا مش تخرجى مع خطيبك ولو خرجتى اخركوا فشار ترمس كدة
اوعى من المطاعم والذى منه 
هههههههههههه
وميرسي ياقمرايا لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------

